# New Callaway Diablo Driver



## BigEd (Aug 17, 2011)

I just got a new Callaway Diable Edge driver brand new for a great deal, last yrs model. Anyways, is it me or has drivers became really cheap feeling. My Taylor made T2 which is over ten years old feels tough all metal maaterial besides shaft, this new one, has plastic pieces on it, and feels half the weight...:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

umm its not plastic its carbon fiber which is tough and lighter then steel it does take a bit of getting used to but its a good thing.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

If you dont want it Ill take it


----------



## BigEd (Aug 17, 2011)

well i finally got to play with it. Man this thing is sweet! so forgiving, and added probably 10yrs to my drives. Bad news is, I topped a few, still getting use to the taller tees and chipped the paint finish off the top of the head..


----------

